# Grammy's Audio?



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Was it just me, or did the Grammy's audio lack in crispness, etc.?? Do live performances have anything to do with it? To me, some of the commercials sounded better??!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Didn't see them, couldn't tell you. I've been ducking them for a couple years now, citing lack of musical relevance as my reasoning. Still, there are moments (Soy Bomb anyone?).

What were some of the highlights this year?


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I watched most of this year's Grammy show (I don't know why...). The sound was pretty fair for teevee although it seemed bass heavy to me. The 'ol SVS about beat me senseless before it was over.


----------

